# 24 weeks -how often would you say you feel baby move



## littleblonde

bump used to be a right wrigglier. Would feel her at least once an hour and sometimes 10 times plus ect.for passed 8 days she has gone really quiet. Some days only just getting 10 movemenst. I have tried drinking cold eating sugary food ect. Some days i get more but no where near as much. Im quite worried about this. I have a doppler and have noticed that i now find her heartbeat a lot higher up. Im over weight. i used to find her jright at the bottom of my bump and now find her in the middle of it on either side. Her heartbeat is still at least 150 bpm and when ever i listen in can hear movements from her just cant feel them. I would get checked out but have a young baby and would have to drag her and all they would do is listen in to her which i can do myself and im still getting at least 10 movements. Should i just except after 9 plus days this is my new pattern, or would you be worried? Anyone else found this? How often do you feel yours move?


----------



## mummy2lola

I'm not at ur stage yet Hun so I'm no help unfortunately but I would say if she's now higher and ur overweight that's probably why ur not feeling as much,I've noticed that when baby kicks by my pelvic bone I feel it loads but by my belly button I only feel it if I'm really concentrating (I'm a size 20) my mw said if u can feel 10 movements a day at sone point then there no need to worry so I guess whenever ur meant to start counting kicks they say 10 for a reason xx


----------



## stucknthecity

Not in the same week as you but I spoke to my OB the other day about this same topic. I was told that it is not until around 26-28 weeks that kick counting is effective because at this stage baby still sleeps frequently as well as still has room to move and kick/punch in a direction that you may not be able to feel such as to the back of your uterus or to your bottom. I still only feel kicks and thuds and movement at the bottom of my belly and it seems like he will have 2-3 very active days then 4-5 slow/quiet days which can be growth spurts at this point as well as what I said earlier about moving to a less sensitive spot. 

I just think of it like this, he probably wore himself out with non stop movement and is taking a break resting and growing stronger so in few days he can test out his new muscles!


----------



## annaandoli

I had the same thing happen to me at 24 wks and I went to the labour ward (it was a saturday so maternity assesment unit was closed). They listened to heartbeat etc and as soon as they did, Olivia started going wild in my belly! They did tell me that at that stage baby isnt neccesarily in a specific routine of moving etc but said i had done the right thing by coming in. Worth getting reassured though so you don't spend time worrying.  xx


----------



## cbmd

i still get this now and im 25 weeks +. Some days i wont hardly feel him at all - and i sit still at my desk and in the car. I was really worried once as i didnt feel him all day so the next day went to the day unit and they said he was fine but was turned in to my organs so if he was facing that way sometimes i would feel it.
i think it makes it worse that somedays he moves loads and others hardly at all and like you nothing works to make him move, cold drinks, sugar etc. 
Well i went to see midwife for normal appointment yesterday and she explained even at 25 weeks he is still small and really not to worry. she said normally by 25-28 weeks you should feel ten a day but these can be little bubbles too (i dont feel many proper kicks), she said not to worry and some people just dont feel stuff as much.
x


----------



## BabyRaff

I''m bang on the same day as you and I feel baby constantly from when I get up to when I go to bed, with at least one kick every half hour. He's a proper wriggler, but then or about 5 days he'll stop and only kick a couple of times a day, which does worry me a little, but then when he starts up again it'll be in a different spot, so I reckon he's move to a position where I can't feel him as well. 
I wouldn't worry hun, if you can feel baby kicking and can hear the heartbeat sounds good then she'll be fine. Bring it up with your MW at the next appointment :) 
Good luck


----------



## Mother of 4

I would say as long as you can still hear the heartbeat and you're feeling some movement I'd try not to worry. Just in the past few weeks mine went from seldom kicks to probably 10 or more kicks in just a couple min. She is constantly kicking but everyone is different.


----------



## MajorBee

I'm 24 weeks today & bubs also seems to have chilled out the past 3 days! I used to feel her kick quite strongly, particularly in the mornings & evenings, and then regularly throughout the day. Now I feel her throughout the day but much lighter kicks & less frequently. I've naturally been a bit worried (first baby too!) and have done a bit of searching on the internet. It seems to be pretty common and some people have suggested that if baby has a growth spurt then there may be less room for movement. I'm going to keep an eye on her, make sure I'm still feeling her moving each day & give my MW / GP a call if I can't stop worrying as me stressing is probably more of a problem!!

Hope you're doing okay :)


----------

